# Action of 'super carbon' 200g rod for 170 lbs bluefin



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

A few companies outside of the US introduced super strong ' new super carbon' jigging rods recently and I have been testing those rods. As usual, I use them to the limit to test the strength and stablility.
200g rod jigging rods is very light inshore jigging rods, but I am simply impressed after I caught and released a 170 bls bluefin tieh the light rod. I didn't treat the rod gently and i used it like a regular 400g/500g rods with 25 lbs drag. 
I am going to test 450g rods for cow soon. The 450g blanks weighs only 6 oz.


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats crazy...when will they be avalible? ha

JI


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

*awesome!*

Kil, that first photo is pretty awesome showing the bend through the grips! How long was the fight and how would you compare that rod to a Hots Weii World 48xxh? Thanks for the photos!

D.D.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

duc996 said:


> Kil, that first photo is pretty awesome showing the bend through the grips! How long was the fight and how would you compare that rod to a Hots Weii World 48xxh? Thanks for the photos!
> 
> D.D.


It took abour 25 minutes to land with 25 lbs drag on JM PE8 reel.
When you fight tuna with the rod, you feel like to use glass rod with soft feeling. Hot Wei World rods is different. It is like original GLoomis rods. You feel crispy, precise feeling when fighting with Hots Wei Wolrd or One Pitch Slider. I regard Hots jigging rods as finesse rods. You can not abuse Hots rods though you can abuse JM or Black Hole rods to certain degree.
There are always royal followers of Hots jigging rods as it is so light and is still powerful.


----------

